# Dometic duo therm thermostat



## hal (Jan 7, 2013)

replacing 6 wire thermostat with a 3 wire (3313195.000) digital.  Need help with wires.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jan 7, 2013)

Hal,
You better call Dometic and see if it can be done.


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 7, 2013)

Hey Hal,
I think I would listen to the master (Ken) he is very smart on RV's


----------

